# Hernia



## smoke (16 Aug 2002)

I have spent several years debating the idea of joining the armed forces. the only possible problem i would have is the fact that i had two hernia operations 5 years ago. Other than that  i feel that i am very capable of serving as have no complications because of these operations. In fact, a year after my operation date i had a job where i spent 8 hours of my day lifting 110lb bags of seed. I am in prime physical shape other wise i was just wondering if i would have any troubles enlisting because of these operations any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## portcullisguy (17 Aug 2002)

Give it a shot!  Make sure you disclose it, and if they have a problem with your medical history, they will ask you for your family doctor‘s opinion.


----------



## combat_medic (3 Sep 2002)

Hello from your friendly neighbourhood combat medic. FYI, certain medical conditions can make it more difficult to get into certain trades (like the combat arms), but those are mostly conditions that require constant medication or supervision: diabetes, epilepsy, severe asthma, etc., but otherwise you should be ok. Now I‘m not the one doing the medical interviews, so don‘t take my word for it, but just made sure they know about it, maybe even bring a letter from your doc saying that it‘s no longer a problem. Good luck


----------



## Benoit (16 Nov 2003)

im 17 now.Had a hernia when i was 2 days old. completely fixed does not affect me in anyway. Would having this limit my chances of ever seekin employment into the canadian forces espically the infantry. Right now at this present time I am currently working at a very physically demanding job and my hernia condition that I had 17 years ago does not hurt me in anyway. I am very eager to find the answer to this question. Thanks alot


----------



## SFontaine (16 Nov 2003)

Well since it happened 17 years ago I doubt it. I‘m no expert though.


----------



## Armymedic (17 Nov 2003)

it will have no effect if you had it fixed 17 yrs ago, and had no effects afterward,,,


----------



## GrahamD (17 Nov 2003)

I had mine fixed 5 years ago, and they said it wasn‘t a problem.


----------



## patt (17 Nov 2003)

same they found it out when i was boring and repaired it but sometimes i have to watch around there for signs of it comin back


----------



## Enzo (18 Nov 2003)

What‘s the difference btn a hernia and a herniated disc?


----------



## GrahamD (18 Nov 2003)

A hernia (the kind we are talking about) is when the muscle in your lower abdomen (think where your leg meets your body) tears and leaves a small opening.
A ruptured hernia is when part of your intestines push their way out of that hole.
A strangulated hernia is when those intestines become pinched off or twisted, at which point you have maybe 6 hours to live if you dont get to a surgeon.
They happen most often at the prescise location where your testicles descended from inside your body, which frequently leaves a weak spot in the muscle that can last your lifetime.

A herniated disk, im not so familiar with, but I know its a problem with your spine.


----------



## PeptoBismarck (23 Oct 2006)

I was wondering how a hernia factors in to your enrollment eligibility. I haven't actually applied to the CF (still waiting for citizenship) but i have started working out. i also work at a fairly physically demanding job (mostly heavy lifting) and i think i've overdone myself. Its not yet confirmed, but im pretty sure im developing a hernia. Any thoughts or tips? Thanks in advance.


----------



## kincanucks (24 Oct 2006)

Your INDIVIDUAL medical fitness for joining the CF can only be determined through the medical portion of the recruiting process and not through this board and the experiences of others.  If you want to join then apply and see where the process takes you.


----------



## old medic (24 Oct 2006)

Educate yourself on the specific type of hernia you suspect / and are getting checked for.  You mentioned heavy lifting 
right in your post, so I suspect you have already linked the two.  Educate yourself on proper lifting. 

If it requires surgery, things will be on hold while you recover. After that, it will be an individual determination based on the history
and prognosis.


----------



## stefwills (26 Nov 2007)

What about a Hernia that was operated on 1 1/2 years ago. (two years time when I take my PT). I know most of us aren't experts, but could anyone shed some light, or has anyone been in the same situation and what happened?


----------



## Nemo888 (26 Nov 2007)

I had one and they let me in. No health problems realated to it in the 30+ years since I had the operation.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (26 Nov 2007)

Only the med staff, through the CFRC, can make a medical determination on your status. Not anyone here. Go see the Recruiting Centre.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------

